# Rangerwickett is ENGS' top author!



## Morrus (Nov 3, 2005)

The current Top Rated Authors page at the EN World GameStore lists our very own Ryan Nock as the current top of the class!

http://www.enworld.org/shop/index.php?do=bestauthors

Well done, Ryan!


----------



## arwink (Nov 3, 2005)

Go Ryan 

On a related note - since the ENstore is only picking exact matches in the author field, is there any chance I could convince one of the ENpub folks to change my credits above Tournaments, Fairs and Taverns & Pistols to Peter M. Ball (Or, at least, use the same name for both so they come up on the same search).


----------



## Morrus (Nov 3, 2005)

arwink said:
			
		

> Go Ryan
> 
> On a related note - since the ENstore is only picking exact matches in the author field, is there any chance I could convince one of the ENpub folks to change my credits above Tournaments, Fairs and Taverns & Pistols to Peter M. Ball (Or, at least, use the same name for both so they come up on the same search).




Done!


----------



## genshou (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: General - Rangerwickett is ENGS' top author!*

Isn't that a given?

Ryan Nock rocks my world (and socks)!


----------

